# Angelwax Protective Wheel Sealant



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Added this to my ever growing Angelwax collection, love the colour and smell. I take it, that given it is a sealant, it is not as temperature dependant as a wax would be. Am I right or wrong? Just hoping to get some fresh protection on the alloy wheels before any snow arrives. Andy


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have found that wax sealants tend to be less effective when you have uprated/performance/race brake pads but on oem pads I don't think you have much to worry about!

I'm goin through to AW again soon, I'll give you a shout when I'm goin!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

DPG87 said:


> I have found that wax sealants tend to be less effective when you have uprated/performance/race brake pads but on oem pads I don't think you have much to worry about!
> 
> I'm goin through to AW again soon, I'll give you a shout when I'm goin!


I am confused, I want to apply it to alloy wheels not brake pads.


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I am confused, I want to apply it to alloy wheels not brake pads.


Lol I know that

Why apply it to alloy wheels though...?

To protect mainly from brake dust, uprated pads burn at higher temps and tend to release shards which burn through wax sealants, however oem pads burn at lower temps which wax sealants can cope with and so will protect your wheels, if however your running uprated pads the shards from the pads will burn through the wax


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

It's a wax, but a wax with a high melting point, it is used by the Celtic Speed team in the Porsche carrera cup series. So it is able to handle high spec brakes.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

DPG87 said:


> Lol I know that
> 
> Why apply it to alloy wheels though...?
> 
> To protect mainly from brake dust, uprated pads burn at higher temps and tend to release shards which burn through wax sealants, however oem pads burn at lower temps which wax sealants can cope with and so will protect your wheels, if however your running uprated pads the shards from the pads will burn through the wax


Anything slated for Wheel use from the Manufacture has made it to handle the higher tempatures seen from brake dust and hub/rotor to rim transfer.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, the real question was whether it is temperature dependant during application.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks for the replies, the real question was whether it is temperature dependant during application.


Best applied to cold wheels!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

angelw said:


> Best applied to cold wheels!


Thanks, even I know to apply it to cold wheels, is there a minimum air temperature below which it will not cure properly. Thanks Andy


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Thanks, even I know to apply it to cold wheels, is there a minimum air temperature below which it will not cure properly. Thanks Andy


I have found that any wax, liquid or paste, wants at least 10*C to cure properly. Usually this is because of the dew point not letting the surface dry. I have had wheel wax on wheels (Chemical Guys) that did not cure after a couple hours becasue it was just too cold. Think about washing and drying in the cold (3-5 Degrees C), drying the paint at those temps, it never fully dries, it needs multiple passes, and even then the paint still has water residue on it. If you can pull the rims off and apply/cure inside it should be fine.


----------



## angelw (Nov 25, 2009)

No, it will work as low as zero degrees!!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

angelw said:


> No, it will work as low as zero degrees!!


Had a feeling that would be the answer, yet another versatile product from Angelwax. The option of reprotecting your alloy wheels throughout winter is priceless in my opinion, Thanks Angelw. Andy


----------

